# East Bay: Three Bears - Elevation gain?



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Can anyone tell me the elevation gain for the Three Bears loop up Spruce to Wildcat Canyon (Three Bears loop) and back?

I'll be riding there this weekend and just want to be prepared.

Thanks.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Squizzle said:


> Can anyone tell me the elevation gain for the Three Bears loop up Spruce to Wildcat Canyon (Three Bears loop) and back?
> 
> I'll be riding there this weekend and just want to be prepared.
> 
> Thanks.


download klimb and profile the route! www.klimb.org


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Thanks for the reminder...*



wipeout said:


> download klimb and profile the route! www.klimb.org


I actually have Klimb installed already but totally forgot about it!


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*3 Bears - Ride Recap*



Squizzle said:


> Can anyone tell me the elevation gain for the Three Bears loop up Spruce to Wildcat Canyon (Three Bears loop) and back?


For anyone thats interested this was a great route. It was sure nice to be riding in cool bay area weather compared to the oven like conditions I rode in all summer up here in Sacto.

From Solano Ave / Ramona this route was ~38 miles with 3100' of climbing. I went up Solano to Kensington Circle, then Los Angeles to Spruce and up the hill from there. Man what great views of the "entire" bay area on Spruce St !!! Then Wildcat Canyon through Tilden Park over to San Pablo Dm Rd, Right on Castro Ranch Rd, Right on Alhambra Valley Rd., Right on Bear Creek Rd, and then retrace the route via Wildcat etc.

Thanks to Solano Ave. Cyclery for this great map + descritpion:

http://www.solanoavenuecyclery.com/trails/3bears.html

The only bummer of the whole ride was that I caught up to a truck pulling a horse trailer while descending Wildcat Canyon, so was not able to rip that descent as fast as I would have liked. Plus I had to smell horse dookie for a couple of miles. Blech...


----------

